# Is It RK Day Yet? (wittdog)



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 30, 2007)

So, did it show up yet? I can see Dave at the door looking for the truck, and jumping his ass out of the chair every time he hears a truck. Don't worry dude. It's just the truck dropping McSwell next door.   So when does the gas pit show up?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> So, did it show up yet? I can see Dave at the door looking for the truck, and jumping his ass out of the chair every time he hears a truck. Don't worry dude. It's just the truck dropping McSwell next door.   So when does the gas pit show up?


I'm waiting....sux living next to a McD's between the delivery trucks for them and all the truck drivers for the town stopping for coffee...Hopefully it will get here today and I can put it together before I need to go to bed....
Tracking Log

Date* Log Type Comments 
4/26/2007 1:39:00 PM  Note  4*30/07  
4/26/2007 1:39:00 PM  Note  SHIPMENT IS IN TRANSIT  
4/25/2007 9:05:39 AM  Shipment Created  A New Domestic Shipment has been created  
As far as the Gas PIt.....I'll leave that to the traditionalist.....like you piggy wiggy....
Save the Gas for the Criminals


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

@#$! school buses... :?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 30, 2007)

Got your camera ready for when the truck pulls up?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Hell Bruce...I've got the tools all layed out and ready to go...even cleaned the garage and cleaned Bufords pad to get it ready for the RK..Buford is near the house up on blocks..a result of the mud getting him to Oinkfest....
You might be a redneck if your smoker is up on blocks


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Got your camera ready for when the truck pulls up?



Now thats funny right there.  I dont care who you are.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Nothing yet....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 30, 2007)

Same driver Larry had!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Apr 30, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well YA....I'm sure it does....*SUX FOR THE CUSTOMERS*!!!!!!... can you imagine pulling up to McD's and ordering food and smelling your cookers over the fence and then having to take a bite of the crap they just paid for????

that's just mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

heh heh heh ...I love it!....


----------



## wittdog (Apr 30, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well YA....I'm sure it does....*SUX FOR THE CUSTOMERS*!!!!!!... can you imagine pulling up to McD's and ordering food and smelling your cookers over the fence and then having to take a bite of the crap they just paid for????

that's just mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

heh heh heh ...I love it!.... [/quote:34jmdcxk]
I do get a kick out of people following there noses..and looking over the fence...
NO RK today.........but it is in the area...maybe tomarrow...


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

Tracking Log

Date* Log Type Comments 
4/30/2007 10:24:00 AM  Status - Freight Onhand  FREIGHT ONHAND AT DESTINATION  
4/26/2007 1:39:00 PM  Note  4*30/07  
4/26/2007 1:39:00 PM  Note  SHIPMENT IS IN TRANSIT  
4/25/2007 9:05:39 AM  Shipment Created  A New Domestic Shipment has been created  

The Freight sure isn't here yet......High Hopes for today....


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

:roll:  nothing yet......


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

I think we're going to need the WR Tracker!


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

got an email that said delivery by 5-2-07.........


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2007)

Got a call from the shipping company the Mothership is supposed to land here sometime between 9-4 tomarrow....Can't wait.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 1, 2007)

Did I ever tell you my JC Penney story?  Don't believe
it till you see it....I've got a bad feeling about this one....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 1, 2007)

No worry. The guys are breaking it in at the trucking yard.


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2007)

Finally the mothership has landed….
For those of you who voted that I don’t deserve the RK this pic is for you….



For those that  are happy for my recent addition…















I can’t wait to fire this bad boy up, I need to give Weber a call because I’m not happy with the lack of coating near the top vent


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 2, 2007)

Great Pics dave!! Hope the neighbors don't think you're cookin kids on that thing!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 2, 2007)

lol at the kids!


----------



## john pen (May 2, 2007)

Congrats...


----------



## smokemaster (May 2, 2007)

It's huge  Congrats on the new addition to the family.


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2007)

Took a few more pics…one of the grate and one of the RK grate with the OTG grate on top of it…..



[/url]
[url=http://allyoucanupload.webshots.com/v/2006267046724361694][img]http://aycu25.webshots.com/image/16824/2006267046724361694_th.jpg
I also called Weber about the missing coating…..I’m very happy with there customer service they are going to send out another lid…..Once again kudos to Weber.. Now it’s time for bed…I’ll get a chance to cook on it one of these days……..


----------



## DaleP (May 2, 2007)

That is one fine grill Witt. I would love to have me one of those. Those were great pics of the kids!


----------



## SteerCrazy (May 2, 2007)

You don't realize how big those things actually are until you see one up close, or in this case compare the size grates.....


----------



## wittdog (May 2, 2007)

SteerCrazy said:
			
		

> You don't realize how big those things actually are until you see one up close, or in this case compare the size grates.....


Yeah the grate comparison blew my mind....I just hope this grill is big enough to feed the boys...


----------



## Smokey_Joe (May 2, 2007)

DANG!....mothership is the correct word for sure!

I love the pics with the kids....be sure to save them....they will make great yearbook pictures when they are in high school!!!!!!...lol..  

I hope it cooks as good as it looks!


----------



## Bobberqer (May 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new toy !!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 2, 2007)

Very very very very cool.

I have bbq envy.

Big time cool.


----------



## Gary in VA (May 2, 2007)

I want one!!!!


and no... Witt.. you don't deserve one of those.. that, my friend is a thing of beauty.

Enjoy it brother!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 2, 2007)

Congrats Dave.  Your going to love the space on that one.


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2007)

Man that thing is huge! Congrats Dave!!


----------



## Larry D. (May 2, 2007)

Reminds me of the old saying about cars, "There is no substitute for cubic inches."  Or square inches, in this case. That's BIG!

Congratulations!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2007)

Holy $hit! That thing is huge!


----------



## cleglue (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations wittdog.  I saw one a year or so ago at an Ace Hardware store in Springville, Alabama.  That this is HUGE!


----------



## The Missing Link (May 2, 2007)

congrets on the new toy.


----------



## Griff (May 2, 2007)

Witt 

You gonna foil those kids?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2007)

That is one BIGGIE SIZE GRILL.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 3, 2007)

How many ABT's will fit on a RK?    Great pics Dave!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

LOL. congrats Witt!


----------



## wittdog (May 3, 2007)

Griff said:
			
		

> Witt
> 
> You gonna foil those kids?


foil is a four letter word....   :twisted:   
I figured I would treat them like the rabbit....they are kind of lean


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may wanna get some twine...or a Rotis.....mine tend to squirm all over.


----------



## Unity (May 3, 2007)

Dave, you'd better strike some kind of deal with the charcoal distributor. That baby's gonna eat it bags at a time!   

--John  8)


----------

